# This Coming Weekend in Michigan



## Don Kistler (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll be giving 3 messages on the Protestant Reformation this Saturday morning beginning at 9 AM at Five Points Community Church (no, really!) in Auburn Hills, MI. I'll also have a book table with books greatly discounted.

Sunday morning I'll be preaching the morning sermon and teaching a SS class on related topics at Bloomfield Hills Baptist Church in Bloomfield Hills, MI.

If any of you are in that area and want to come, it's all free (not the books). I'd enjoy meeting you.


----------

